# Bremont presents "Hambledon" leather NATO straps --Lots of Photos



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Bremont presents "Hambledon" leather NATO straps.*









A collage of the new Hambledon NATO straps and the Codebreaker strap that inspired it.

While collectors have been putting on private label NATO straps for years, 2014 is the year NATO straps have gone more mainstream with watch companies themselves offering more and more of their own O.E.M. versions. While Bremont is long known for its signature nylon NATO straps, this year they have come out with a more upscale leather NATO called "Hambledon" that is compatible with their entire 43mm case collection.

Why did they decide to call it Hambledon NATO? U.S. Brand Director Mike Pearson explains: "The name is a continuation from naming the rubber strap [Temple Island] after a local monument within the town where Bremont is made. Hambledon is a Village on the outskirts of Henley. The place is old, beautiful, full of character, and a true gem in the English countryside. It represents the vintage 'feeling' that is reflected in the style of this strap."

The straps are very similar to the leather NATO that came with the limited edition Codebreaker. While the hardware is identical, the biggest difference is the texture of the leather. The Codebreaker strap is soft and suede-like, while the Hambledon NATO is a harder and smooth. Unlike Bremont's fabric NATO straps, the Hambledon NATO straps use the same tang style clasps as their leather straps.

As soon as it came in a few weeks ago, I put the strap on my MB2. My wrist is exactly 7 inches and this had me using the fifth to the last hole. What's nice about the style is the way excess strap length gets folded back over and tucked away. Without punching extra holes, the strap should work well on someone with a wrist as small as 6 1/2 inches or a little over 8 inches.

Hambledon NATO comes with the Bremont tang buckle and is $185 dollars. Below are photos of some of the watches and straps that we thought looked great together.









_A side view of the The Hambledon NATO on an MB2. The configuration of the hardware allows the additional length to be tucked back in an attractive way._









_The Codebreaker NATO (above) is softer and more suede-like than the Hambledon NATO strap._









_An Alt1-C on a black Hambledon leather NATO strap._









_An Alt1-C on brown leather Hambledon NATO._









_An MB2 on the black leather Hambledon NATO._









_The Alt1-B on a black Hambledon NATO featuring black hardware._









_The three variations of leather NATO straps: brown, black with black hardware, and black with steel colored hardware._









_A look at the holes of the three variations of Bremont's leather NATO straps._

*A Close Look at the Codebreaker NATO*










_Another view of the more suede-like Codebreaker NATO._










_The suede-like Codebreaker NATO showing the signature prop from their logo._










_The back of the Codebreaker NATO._









_Clasped Codebreaker NATO_

*Cream Alt1-C on Brown*









_Another view of the Alt1-C Creme on the new brown Hambledon NATO._









_Another view of the Alt1-C Creme on the new brown Hambledon NATO._









_Another view of the Alt1-C Creme on the new brown Hambledon NATO._









_Another view of the Alt1-C Creme on the new brown Hambledon NATO._

*MB2 on Black*









_Another view of an MB2 on the black leather Hambledon NATO._









_Another view of an MB2 on the black leather Hambledon NATO._

*Alt1-B on Black*









_Another view of the Alt1-B on a black NATO featuring black hardware._









_Another view of the Alt1-B on a black NATO featuring black hardware._









_Another view of the Alt1-B on a black NATO featuring black hardware._









_Another view of the Alt1-B on a black NATO featuring black hardware._


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

Would these work with a Bremont Deployment Clasp?


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

The leather of the HAMBLEDEN strap is a lot thinner than a normal strap! It is very soft so it can fold back thru the NATO loops! The buckle on the strap is very comfy and easy to fasten because the leather is so pliable! The thickness of a deployant buckle would look out of place! I highly recommend the Bremont HAMBLEDEN strap as a classy quick change from a canvas NATO strap and no tools required! Cheers Jim


----------



## Supermarine2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

One other thing is the buckles are bigger on the HAMBLEDEN. They 22mm wide, as the strap doesn't graduate.

S2000


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm a bit concerned with the strap buckle being so close to the lugs. I know the case is hardened but I still worry about the metal rubbing and bumping and causing scratches over time. :think:


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

mjm800 said:


> I'm a bit concerned with the strap buckle being so close to the lugs. I know the case is hardened but I still worry about the metal rubbing and bumping and causing scratches over time. :think:
> 
> View attachment 1536367


Good point!! No one one wants case marks due to a strap option. Someone that has had one one for a while please chime in...


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

I have worn the Hambledon strap with all my Bremont watches except the Supermarine, and the buckles never come close to the lugs! When the strap is on your wrist they are pulled down due to the tension on the strap! It is a very comfy strap and I would recommend it to anyone who likes Natos! Cheers Jim:-!







.


----------

